# Dewat Inglis BREN gun



## NavyShooter (20 Nov 2010)

Hullo folks,

An old piece of Canadian Militaria, I thought I'd share some photos of here.

This is a deactivated Inglis BREN.

It graced the RSM's table at a local Reserve unit's annual ball this past summer, a nice book end to the unit's own Vickers.

Anyhow, some photos:






















As you can see, it was a DP gun before dewatting, and there's a pile more photos I stashed here:

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/coffee/pics/BREN/

And this is where she normally lives:






Enjoy!

NS


----------



## Loachman (20 Nov 2010)

You failed to state the asking price.


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Nov 2010)

Sorry Loach, I'm not selling it, I'm just showing it off 

NS


----------



## Navalsnpr (20 Nov 2010)

What about the 1/3 scale 50 cal on the safe!!  :rofl:


----------



## cphansen (20 Nov 2010)

Boy are you making me feel old. I trained on the Bren and on the Sten, like you have hanging there on the wall, in the early 60's.

I always liked the Bren, it was accurate and easy to maintain. As for the Sten gun, it threw bullets downrange and was easy to strip and reassemble.


----------



## GAP (20 Nov 2010)

Yeah, we fired the bren browning for fun and experience (we actually ran across a bren cleaning up a bunker system), and also fired a white, water-cooled MG in ITR....


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Nov 2010)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> What about the 1/3 scale 50 cal on the safe!!  :rofl:



Why....do you recognize it or something????

 ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## XMP (21 Nov 2010)

Very clean dewat, not like the chop and weld jobs you usually see.  I also like the 2 band Snider.  DC Diamond marked?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (21 Nov 2010)

Looks amazing, good job.

Anything special about the levers on the wall?


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Nov 2010)

The C2 was my personal weapon (favorite) in the field. ;D
Very nice predecessor  :nod:

Now, lets see what's in that safe :


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Nov 2010)

'57....

There's a few items in the safe.  

The C1, the L1's, the Sten, the No4MK1(T), etc etc...

It's a fun room.

As for the levers, there's now a 3rd one up there, in pink for my oldest daughter.

NS


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Nov 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> As for the levers, there's now a 3rd one up there, in pink for my oldest daughter.


Ahhh, daughters and pink rifles. Yup, done that. ;D

The Mosin Nagant Scout I made for my daughter.


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Nov 2010)

Nice Recce!

Can I inquire as to how old yours is?  Mine's only 7, but likes the Mini-M2, enjoys the Daisy, and has fired the AR (.22 conv).  I think she fired the Glock with me once too.

NS


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Nov 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Nice Recce!
> 
> Can I inquire as to how old yours is?  Mine's only 7, but likes the Mini-M2, enjoys the Daisy, and has fired the AR (.22 conv).  I think she fired the Glock with me once too.
> 
> NS



She's 28 now but has been shooting .22 since she was 5. Moved up to a SKS and .38 Airweight when she was 7 or 8 and now uses the Mosin scout, a 12 gauge and a 9mm Tokarev. Same as the rest of us though, too busy working to get in enough range time anymore.


----------



## Navalsnpr (22 Nov 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Why....do you recognize it or something????
> 
> ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D



Maybe!! >


----------



## dinicthus (7 May 2011)

Wow. All those nice, solid, heavy, machined parts. Is there anything on the Bren that is stamped? So beautiful.


----------

